# My Journey of Georgian National Records



## giorgi (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi

This is my journey of Official Georgian National Records. This is my last cubing video called "My cubing career 2 Years 5 Records 1 Minute" . I quit cubing. I appreciate all the help and support from everybody in the cubing community. Thanks! 

video link:


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 13, 2016)

Glad you had a good run while it lasted, best of luck in future endeavors!


----------



## giorgi (Dec 15, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Glad you had a good run while it lasted, best of luck in future endeavors!


Thanks!


----------

